# Lenght of a student visa for a year at uni



## Celine (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

I don't know if I am posting in the right forum. 
End of this year, I will apply for an international exchange with an Australian university. I was wondering how long the student visa will allow me to stay in the country. I could stay there for 2 semesters but would it only allow me to stay for that amount of time or would I get about 1 or 2 extra months or would I have to apply for a tourist visa ? 

Thank you for your help, 
Celine


----------

